# Joe Vranich's Book "END of the LINE". Anyone want it?



## rrdude (Jan 12, 2010)

No cost, just gimmie your address, I'll ship it book rate, (on me). No jacket for the book, but other than that, fine condition. Published 2004, talks about future of HSR in USA, and Amtrak. From a rail passenger advocate, this is an interesting "take", to say the least.....


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 13, 2010)

No takers yet?

I checked Amazon.com reviews to see what the book is about. Wow, pretty anti Amtrak.

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## rrdude (Jan 13, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> No takers yet?
> I checked Amazon.com reviews to see what the book is about. Wow, pretty anti Amtrak.
> 
> Thanks for the offer.


Found a taker for it.

It is anti-Amtrak in many ways. I've met Joe on several occasions, and have to admire his work, but I disagree with a lot of what he puts forth in his book....


----------

